# My collection (and recent hauls)...19 pictures!!!!!!



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have posted this everywhere, so to those of you that are in makeup communities with me, sorry!!!

Hey guys! It has been a while since I did this, so I decided to take some pictures of my makeup collection. I also included a few pictures of my recent hauls, because I told people I would. Sooooo...yeah. This took quite a while! My makeup was all over the bathroom counter, so I had to organize ALL of it and put it away. Not only that, but I totally reorganized ALL of it too, and switched everything around. 


Everything in this post is all MAC unless otherwise specified. So if there isn't a brand name in front of the color listed, it's MAC. Pretty self-explanatory. All of the names for the items in the pictures are from left to right, top to bottom (by row). 

My recent hauls (aka stuff I bought in the past week and a half):

Here is Haul #1...the one I wrote about. You know, the huge impulsive makeup buying shopping spree?





I was good and bought a few things at Walgreens! I forgot to order lipliner, so I bought two there when I went to get lashes. They're not bad! They're Jordana brand, and I like them. I also bought a Rimmel white eyeliner pencil. Mystery kohl power eye pencil, Electrolady liquidlast liner, Teal pigment, Blue Reflects glitter, Amber Lights eyeshadow (mine disappeared forever ago!), Fertile e/s, Poison Pen e/s, Post Haste e/s, Stormwatch e/s, Haunting e/s (this is aqua, but the camera flash washed it out), Newly Minted e/s, Clarity e/s, NARS Fuji e/s, NARS Night Porter e/s (these will go great with the green from the NARS Blade Runner duo! I'm excited), Barely Lit l/s, 

Still Haul #1, but it's just lashes: 




I don't really want to get out my eyelashes and look at the bottoms to see what number they are...so this picture is the one picture where things will NOT be in order. There are three costume lashes (obviously) from Walgreens, and then MAC lashes numbers 39, 40, 6, 3, 33, and 7. Oh, and Duo glue. Once again, these are NOT in order. 

Haul #2 (today):




McQueen collection New Vegas MSF, Your Ladyship pigment, Sweet Sienna pigment, Blacktrack fluidline (Mine was dry), Uppity fluidline, Blackground paint pot, Silversmith eyeshadow duo, Mi' Lady eyeshadow duo, Mattene lipstick in Immodest, and Dervish lipliner, because my lipliners always get lost. 




*Here's my collection!!!!!!!!
*
First I'll do it category by category, and then all together at the end. I don't really feel like listing all of the colors, because there are way too many...so this section will be mostly pictures, without listing things. Sorry. I have to go to work, so I don't have the time to do that. 

Pigments:




Three pigments are missing here...I found them next to my case after I loaded the pictures. Frost, Steel Blue, and some other one are missing from the picture. 

Pigment vials (from holiday sets):





Shadesticks:




The big Sea Me is missing, but that's ok because I still have the little one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Palettes:




Yeah...so obviously these are a bit messy. The mirrors are broken on a few, and the rest are pretty messy, but that seems to happen to my palettes. 

MSFs, beauty powders, and things of the like: 





Miscellaneous stuff: 





Liquidlast Liners and Glitterliners:




I am sooooooo sad that my green glitterliner disappeared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Liners...Brow pencils, Eyeliners, and Lipliners:




My MAC lipliners love disappearing. 

Fluidlines:





Face Stuff:




I threw in the brush cleanser, because I forgot to take a picture of it with the Misc. stuff. 

Eyeshadow Duos:




The one that looked like Coppering and Dazzle Ray broke. Sad. 

Brushes:




Yes, I know that they're not clean. I used some of them a little while ago, and my 239 is REALLY green because my nephew decided to do Frankenstein makeup with it. 

Blush:





Lip Stuff: 




My sister has taken SOOOOOOO much of my lip stuff, and the rest has gotten lost. Sad. I know it's still a lot, but I used to have quite a bit more!

I REALLY didn't want to take all my eyeshadows out to take pictures of them and then reorganize them again, so I just left them in the traincase. You can still see them pretty well though. 

All of the stuff (besides lip products) in its home: 





Home #2: 




There was a pigment explosion in there once...so that's why it looks so dirty, haha. 


If you guys want to know what a certain thing is, I will be MORE than happy to tell you. I just didn't want to list the names of EVERYTHING. But if you want to know something specific, let me know!

I just wanted to share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm pretty proud of my beloved collection! It's my baby.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 23, 2007)

Great collection!!  It's so funny how we have tons and tons of makeup, yet we are always able to tell you when somethings "missing."  I'm the same way!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 23, 2007)

Great collection. Love the pix with your shoes peeping.


----------



## macface (Oct 23, 2007)

Love your makeup collection looks very neat.


----------



## frocher (Oct 23, 2007)

Great collection and fantastic haul.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Great collection. Love the pix with your shoes peeping._

 
Thanks! Those are my favorite shoes. I wear them like every day haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! It was kinda fun to reorganize it and take pictures. It REALLY needed to be organized.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 24, 2007)

imagine....the....B2M you could do with depotting!

Phew, anyways love your collection!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Oct 24, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## beverlyjean (Oct 24, 2007)

i dig all the organization! i'm like that too, just with less make up, haha! great collection, it should come with a paddle lock to keep it safe!


----------



## Jot (Oct 24, 2007)

great collection.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 24, 2007)

Great collection !!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2007)

wow! love your collection!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, great collection! what traincase is that? It's HUGE!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 24, 2007)

*Nice collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 24, 2007)

where did you buy your train case at?


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 24, 2007)

what blush is the one next to the lune collections ones? TIA!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW! im jealous


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_what blush is the one next to the lune collections ones? TIA!_

 
It's Sweet William creme blush.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

I got the big traincase on yazmo.com. I absolutely love it. You should definitely check out that site! It's a hell of a lot cheaper than the MAC one, too. I got it for $99.99. I'm pretty sure that included shipping. Maybe. I'm not totally sure though, haha.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 24, 2007)

thats an AWESOME collection


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 26, 2007)

oooh suhweet collection! and i agree with an above poster, it's so funny how we can always tell exactly what's missing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what are the two green fluidlines, right on top of one another?


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 28, 2007)

im ordering from yazmo,

is it a good quality case?!


----------



## redambition (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome collection!

I found the missing sea me shadestick... it's in the photo with the lip stuff! bottom left.






 it was such a random "where's wally" moment.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG!!  I love your collection--I'm especially jealous of you MSFs and eyeliners!!  ^_^


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2007)

omg! amazing!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

WOW! Thats a damn good collection. Are you a MA?


----------



## Tiffany9805 (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice collection! nice organized case : )


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 1, 2007)

I love all those pretty shadesticks...so colorfull!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweeeet collection! I'm totally diggin' the traincase too!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, that is quite a collection!  I love all your pigments and lip stuff and powders...eh, it's all great!


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice stash


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## animacani (Dec 26, 2008)

Love your collection! What are the blushes you have there?? ;D


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 27, 2008)

wow awsome collection


----------



## gitts (Dec 28, 2008)

I spy your sea me shade stick in your collection of lippies


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## Xenofobi (Dec 30, 2008)

The two green pigments on the last row, which are they? They looked interesting.


----------



## nightflight (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## livingdeadbella (Nov 6, 2009)

omg i love your quote!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a yummy collection!!


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

Love your traincase! Right now I am using a crappy one from Walmart


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

love the chucks momma. I wear mine every day till the day i die. Im 31 year old and been wearing chucks since I was 2 yo. lol nice collection


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 14, 2009)

awesome collection...I drooled.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 14, 2012)

MACATTAK said:


> Great collection!! It's so funny how we have tons and tons of makeup, yet we are always able to tell you when somethings "missing." I'm the same way!!



 	Me too!


----------



## lylka (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! Great collection


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------

